
Ask HN: What are the common models for academy-industry cooperation? - idan_pan
I&#x27;m planning a academy relations program for Palo Alto Networks.
I&#x27;m interested in learning what others are doing.<p>Examples of high tech&#x2F;cyber security are more relevant but any example is welcomed.<p>Our current direction is to share data sets with the academy.
In specific areas of interest we would like to enter into joint projects with academic partners.
======
idan_pan
This paper discusses setting up AI centers but also argues that cooperation is
beneficial. [https://hbr.org/2019/01/how-to-set-up-an-ai-center-of-
excell...](https://hbr.org/2019/01/how-to-set-up-an-ai-center-of-excellence)

